# Sadie might be going home



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

theres a family of 4 coming all the way from downstate to come and meet Sadie on Saturday, i have been talking to them for a few weeks now and they sound like a perfect home for Sadie, no other pets, 2 older children, someones home all the time, Bull Terrier experience, vet refrences as well.

i feel torn however. i love Sadie and would love to keep her myself, but she just cannot get along with Cesar, shes not aggressive she just snaps at him whenever he gets rambunctious (which is all the time it seems) and she ends up staying at home with my mom alot of times because, i cant stop socilizing Cesar and Chimera and Sadie down right hates it and cannot come on walks with us downtown or in public areas since shes fearful of people comeing up to us and begins to bark at them andturns people off from petting Cesar.

not to mention her anxiety is thru the room here simply due to Cesar running thru hte house or playing with his toys Sadie gets especielly nervous about me and him playing together and obviously i wont stop playing with Cesar.

i told these people EVERYTHING about her and sent some videos and photos of her i left nothing out and i also told them that she may not go home with them on Sat or Sun that we will see how she likes them and vic versa.

but i keep thinking about what if shes not happy with them? what if she acts happy but isnt once shes away from me and downstate? what if here is the calmest and happiest she will ever be?
i told them if for ANY reason they cannot keep orshe is not fitting in, even after several years to contact me ASAP and i will come down and get her from them the next day.

this is why i should never try fostering dogs, im almost tempted to call them and say no! shes mine! you cant have her! but then i think about what if she IS happier with them, an ONLY dog getting petted by 4 people all the time getting to play ball all the time without having to worry about another dog taking the ball always getting to sit on someones lap, always being the center of attention, never having to be stressed out by over excitedness getting to sleep everynight in someones bed 9with me she sleeps in a crate simply because i donot allow dogs on my bed because of my cats urinating on it if they smell dog)

anyone else foster ever deal with these feelings or thoughts? what do you do?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have any advice, but I wanted to wish you luck. If it makes you feel any better, it's not like you have to decide right away, you get to meet the family and see how you and Sadie feel about them. Your not in a rush, you have time to find her the perfect home  it is a hard choice though, it sucks she's not social and playful like Cesar is, so maybe she will be happier as an only dog. You will figure it out


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've never fostered dogs, it was never the right time (housing issues, personal dogs with DA issues etc) but I did a lot of cat fostering. I wanted to keep them all. I'd usually catch them myself (all were ferals), they could range anywhere from 4 - 12 weeks old. I'd spend a lot of time obviously taming them down so they could be "normal" house cats, vet trips, going through adoption apps. You got attached and the kittens got attached to you. I'd sit there and think no, this is the right home, I'll feed them good food, prevent them from ever being outdoor cats, keep up with vet care, never dump them yadda yadda yadda. But when the visits came and I met them, saw where my little guys would be living and their new families I calmed down. Became more accepting and while yes I missed them and wish I could keep them all I knew this was the best choice.

They all kept in touch with me until I moved across the country... I lost track of a lot of them only one who's email address I had I've been able to keep in touch with. A little calico I went all the way to PA for one weekend. It's tough of course, but if its the right home and right choice you'll feel good about it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Fostering takes a certain mindset knowing that you are loving and caring for the dog until it finds the perfect home. I can easily do this because for me more than two B.T's with one of them being DA is more than this body wants to handle. Did Sadie get spayed? I check all personal references, vet references and do a home check before I place a dog into a home and once they take the dog they get a two week trial (which they sign a foster agreement for this time) to make sure it is a good fit for both the dog and new potential owners. Good Luck!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Fostering takes a certain mindset knowing that you are loving and caring for the dog until it finds the perfect home. I can easily do this because for me more than two B.T's with one of them being DA is more than this body wants to handle.* Did Sadie get spayed*? I check all personal references, vet references and do a home check before I place a dog into a home and once they take the dog they get a two week trial (which they sign a foster agreement for this time) to make sure it is a good fit for both the dog and new potential owners. Good Luck!


Great question! I would NOT let her leave your sight until she is spayed. People can seem to be one thing and completely surprise you with their ignorance. 

Please please spay her before she leaves or make sure they spay her. Have it in the agreement, make sure they have an appointment set up before you hand her over.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im working with brenda bila from the MI BT rescue, shes going to follow up and do home vists for me, since she is downstate and nearer to them, she told me it was okay to re-home her unspayed as she would vist to be certian she was spayed while in her new home.

i was waiting for 3 months before having her fixed due to the reccomendations of a few on here, but recently she has begun showing signs of going back into heat (of which i told the family coming to meet her)
like i said, if sadie is not comfortible with them she will not go, its only a vist


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> im working with brenda bila from the MI BT rescue, shes going to follow up and do home vists for me, since she is downstate and nearer to them, she told me it was okay to re-home her unspayed as she would vist to be certian she was spayed while in her new home.
> 
> i was waiting for 3 months before having her fixed due to the reccomendations of a few on here, but recently she has begun showing signs of going back into heat (of which i told the family coming to meet her)
> like i said, if sadie is not comfortible with them she will not go, its only a vist


I never let a dog out of my care without having them spayed or neutered. People will lie, beg and borrow whatever they have to, to get what they want. I WOULD NOT let her go until she is fixed no matter what, she has been a puppy machine and will easily be bred by anything.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well, its official, in one month they will be comeing back up to pick up Sadie and take her home.
i was pretty happy with them, i let them walk Sadie and throw the tennis ball for her, i talked to them all about her raw diet and how it works, going to print off a schedual and some better info for them about her raw diet, they said they would like to keep her on it but they are going to have to see how it goes because i was talking about no sodium solution to the meat ect.
i was happy to see her warm right up to them, was even AMAZED when she clung to the guy, jim as Sadie is not very trusting of men, she is still nervous around my bf and to see her take to him was wonderful!

i feel really happy about them taking her, when they left she even tried to follow them out, its so great to see her acting independetly of me, when i knew htey were coming to meet her i made sure to not act nervous and to not baby sadie
i made sure to set them and sadie up in situations while here to show them how to react and what to do with her, like the vaccum, sadie will try to bite the vaccum so i showed them how to block her from going near it and asking her to go somewhere else they to just go back to vaccuming. i also showed them how to take the ball from her and to never fight her for the ball as she will gip it and not let it go, i gave them the lead and walked past dog reactive dogs to show them how sadie reacts. probably more learning for them then they expected LOL also taught there 2 daughters how to not lean in over sadie to overwhelm her, pointing out her calming signals (lip licking, head turning)


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She seems to really like them! I'm sure you would be able to go visit once in a while to see her!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Why don't you have them get her spayed while under your care? That can be her adoption fee and you will know she has been spayed before she goes to her new home.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Why don't you have them get her spayed while under your care? That can be her adoption fee and you will know she has been spayed before she goes to her new home.


thats what is going to happen, thats why they are waiting a month, unless i can find a vet who will spay her sooner (while in heat)


----------

